# Testicles red after grooming



## mendez

Hello

I took my 9 month old puppy to the groomer yesterday and she shaved his belly and genital area. Since then, his testicles look red and irritated. He's been licking them and he seems uncomfortable when he walks. His regular vet is closed today and the doggie ER is so expensive. Can anyone give me some advice, home remedies or a cream I can buy at Petsmart that would help him.

Also, has anyone had this experience? Thank you


----------



## uniquelovdolce

well another post their baby seems to be limping raising leg n she might just be itchy after her grooming, did u give him a bath maybe he is irritated or some hairs are prickling him ? how red is it ? hope its nothing and he feels better soon .


----------



## Miss_Annie

Your poor little boy! Can we know his name?

I'm sorry, but I don't have any advice to offer. I hope that someone who knows what to do sees this and can help out!


----------



## Miss_Annie

Wait... does it look like maybe razor burn? Maybe he just needs some soothing lotion...


----------



## Tina

It is most likely razor burn. The blade might have been too hot when she trimmed his tender spots. Some sort of soothing cream will help with the irritation. When using a blade I always keep checking to make sure it isn't too hot. It will resolve in a few days.


----------



## Starsmom

OUCH! If it's razor burn Aloe will help him and it won't be harmful if he licks the area.


----------



## MORGANM

Your poor baby, hope he is feeling better soon!!!

Sorry I have no advice to give but I have not had any experience with this.


----------



## mendez

Thank you all

His name is Wolfy 

It does look like it could be razor burn. I thought of Aloe, I have an Aloe plant in my backyard, but a book I have lists it as toxic for dogs. 

I'm relieved to read that he will feel better in a few days. The poor guy, I feel really bad for him.


----------



## pammy4501

You could try some cornstarch.


----------



## drclee

Poor Wolfy! Would neosporin help? But you would need to make sure he doesn't lick afterwards.

If your regular vet is closed, can you call another vet and just ask for advice?


----------



## mi_ku_5

It's probably itchy from being shaved (it happens and it's not something the groomer did wrong). His licking is probably watch making it red. I would try the cornstarch too. It sound stop the itching and he will no longer lick the area. You might mention it to the groomer in case there is anything she can do to minimize it next time. Getting him fixed will keep it from happening again too.


----------

